# Love 1H - Albatross!



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, i love my new Callaway Heavenwood 1H with a steel Rifle6.0 shaft. I hit it for the third time today on the course, and it was a shot to remember.

I was standing on the tee of the 5th hole at NSW GC, a blind tee shot towards the coast over a steep ridge which is 230m from the tee. Well, i pulled my 2iron and ripped a low wind-beater up the ridge to the top of it, leaving my self about 238m from the top of the ridge (a very wind exposed shot) to the green below. Well, i decided that the new 1H would be good for this shot, and i pulled it from its headcover. Feet a little wider than usual, 2 waggles, and i let rip. The sound was awesome, and as soon as i hit it, i called the shot. "Get in the hole" i screamed as the ball soared off, while my partner partner yelled "Oh my gosh, be the club". As the ball began its descent i was transfixed to the ball. It took one bounce, two bounces and dissapeared into the hole. Albatross. Shot of my life. 238m 1H in the hole!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Congratulations U Grooves, to bad you could'nt have got it on film. Thats the shot that keeps you coming back. 

Del


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Congratulations and i look forward to seeing you on tour sometime...


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

SWEET! A double eagle, simply amazing. I'd frame that ball.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Those are even more rare than Holes in One. Make sure to call it in to the paper. Nice job.


----------

